
Google Cardboard Plastic - runesoerensen
https://www.google.com/get/cardboard/plastic/
======
runesoerensen
_The first headset for actual reality_

Pretty cool. Announcement here:
[https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2016/03/cardboard-
plastic.ht...](https://googleblog.blogspot.com/2016/03/cardboard-plastic.html)

------
april1stislame
Was this april fools joke supposed to fool anyone? Google needs to hire some
copywriters with those billions...

